

Ask PG: is there analysis on and effects on karma based on how people vote? - jmspring

In an older thread, there was a discussion about how removing comment scoring (among other things) in an older thread http:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=2465002<p>I&#x27;m curious if there has been any analysis bucketing accounts across threads read, up votes, and down votes.<p>Are most people averaging out in how they generally vote (both threads and comments) or are there obvious skews? Ie, some accounts are almost all positive, others negative, and does it vary by longevity , activity, etc.
======
nicklovescode
Or even better(if this is relatively easy to do) would be to release voting
data(sans sensitive userIDs) and let everyone here analyze it.

------
timpattinson
There's a heap of info and analysis on Reddit, which has a similar system. Try
/r/theoryofreddit for example.

------
raldi
Please proofread your submissions before you post them.

~~~
jmspring
Agreed. I was typing on a phone, so I don't always catch typos.

